# ASUS X52F Left Click not working touchpad!



## MiladShiba (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I'm kind of new to this. This is my first time signing up for a tech forum, but I'm desperate for some answers. I have a ASUS X52F, currently running on ENAL Touchpad, and I've just about tried everything and I got no luck. Like downloading and updating the driver. I tried disabling and enabling the touchpad, and also in the buttons tab for those of you familiar with ENAL built in.

Anyways, the right click works just fine, but the left click I have to click a BUNCH of times to work. I can tap to click links, but I'm so used to clicking the button below the touchpad. Thanks for any help!

I run Windows 7.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does the touchpad work normally if mouse connected?

Possible problem with the touchpad or cabling.


----------



## MiladShiba (Jan 30, 2012)

It's not a mouse, it's a ELAN touchpad.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that.

What I meant was connect a mouse to the laptop and see if the left-click has problems.

If the mouse works then you most likely have a physical problem with the touchpad.


----------



## MiladShiba (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, it is a problem with the touchpad itself. Do you have any idea how to fix it? It's works when I hit on the left side of the touchpad a couple times, then I can click normally. But it's really annoying me and I freaking want to punch the screen with this problem!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Only way to fix it is to have it replaced.

Is the laptop still covered under warranty?


----------



## MiladShiba (Jan 30, 2012)

I think so. But I really don't think I want to go that path. Can't I just try and download a new driver?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If there is a physical problem with the touchpad then installing a driver isn't going to help.

But you can get the drivers from the Asus Support site.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download X52F


----------



## MiladShiba (Jan 30, 2012)

I already tried with the ELAN touchpad driver updated version. It still won't work after updating. Some days it works just fine, but other days I got to pre-click like 30 times for it to start working properly again.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

> but other days I got to pre-click like 30 times for it to start working properly again.


I would still suggest having it replaced.


----------

